# Budgie fatality



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi all not on this section usually just need some advice plz.
Any budgie experts about, recently lost a budgie who wasn't very old possibly 1-2yrs old had seen him eating but he seemed to go down hill fairly quickly then passed away couple of days ago. The vet who looked at him said there wasn't much fat on him, could feel his breastbone through his feathers. All my birds budgies and cockatiels are fed a good seed mixture recently bought some pellets and they have greens but not overly keen on them.
Just wondering if anyone has any ideas


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Did the vet conduct a post mortem? 
Could have been something bacterial, or parasites, or something wrong with the digestive system. Any number of things really!

Sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## jonathanemptage (Nov 9, 2015)

Denise aka Martini said:


> Hi all not on this section usually just need some advice plz.
> Any budgie experts about, recently lost a budgie who wasn't very old possibly 1-2yrs old had seen him eating but he seemed to go down hill fairly quickly then passed away couple of days ago. The vet who looked at him said there wasn't much fat on him, could feel his breastbone through his feathers. All my birds budgies and cockatiels are fed a good seed mixture recently bought some pellets and they have greens but not overly keen on them.
> Just wondering if anyone has any ideas


that happened to my brothers budgie he ate a spider which died in his cage (we think we were cleaning and accidently killed it and it dropped in the cage and he ate it was a clean cage we think that was what killed him


----------

